# Physicians in middle east !!!



## mdcards (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm a physician of Indian origin, now a US citizen, trained in UK, US, practicing as an interventional cardiologist for 3 years in the US. We have been looking into the aspects of moving to UAE if not for ever, at least a few years due to family reasons. 
1. What kind of salary and benefits can I expect or should i be looking for to negotiate with employers?

2. Any recommendations for recruitment agencies vs contacting hospitals directly?

3. Has anyone been able to go back into practice in the US after spending a few years in middle east, b'coz I'm not sure how would employers look at one after being out of US for a few years. 

4. Physicians who have moved from the west- are you happy with the working conditions in the hospitals?


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey mdcards,
What is you visa status?


----------



## mdcards (Aug 11, 2012)

Bon Bon said:


> Hey mdcards,
> What is you visa status?


U.S.A citizen living in U.S. i dont have a visa status for UAE/ middle eastern countries at this moment.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

send me PM with ur C.V if u feel like it.
might be able to help


----------



## mdcards (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for ur reply. Before i share my CV, can u give me a general sense of what salaries/ benefits are like on an average for an average Interventional cardiologist in middle east. B'coz i would still be paying taxes to US and want to see if its worth it. I am earning approx $400k in the US per annum.


----------

